# Καναρίνια > Διατροφή >  Διατροφή Προετοιμασίας

## voutsigoutsi

Έχοντας πλήρη επίγνωση του τι πρόκειται να τραβήξω απο τον jk21  :Mad0163:  παραθέτω την κάρτα που έφτιαξα για την διατροφή των καναρινιών μου στην περίοδο προετοιμασίας.
Ο Θεός βοηθός.... :Party0024: 

http://www.2shared.com/document/uKxedSVa/__online.html

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

που ειναι?

----------


## voutsigoutsi

Σόρρυ Άγγελε αλλά ο χχχ κοιμάται με τα τσαρούχιααααααα
Νάτο λοιπόν...

----------


## xXx

...είδες τι ωραία είναι αν το ψάχνεις και λίγο μόνος σου και δεν αγγαρεύεις άλλους????...just joking....είχα ακόμη και εγώ πρόβλημα Νίκο, δεν μπορούσα να ανεβάσω excel και ούτε zip αρχείο...και εγώ μέσω rapidshare θα το ανέβαζα τώρα αλλά με πρόλαβες!

----------


## jk21

βρε νικο ειπαμε να τρεμεις αλλα οχι και ετσι   ::   ξερεις οτι απο καιρο περιμενω αυτη τη δουλεια.τα εχουμε ηδη πει 


....υποπτευομαι οτι θα περιλαμβανει διαφορα στα οποια εχω διαφορετικη αποψη.εδω ειμαστε για να παραθετουμε αποψεις και να τις στηριζουμε.δεν υπαρχουν δογματα και οι γνωμες δεν ειναι μονο αποδεκτες να υπαρχουν αλλα κυριως επιθυμητες.

----------


## voutsigoutsi

Δημήτρη δεν είναι ούτε κατά διάνοια η συνολική κάρτα διατροφής που είχαμε πεί.
Αυτό το εγχείρημα είναι εξαιρετικά δύσκολο. Αυτό είναι ένας πολύ μικρός οδηγός που έφτιαξα για τον φίλο μου τον Τάκη και το ανέβασα να το δείτε.
Και φυσικά να ακούσω γνώμες ( μπορείς να αρχίσεις να τα χώνεις δηλαδή....χαχα )

----------


## nikosman

για ποιο λογο να δωσουμε στα πουλια μας ORNISOL Sel E 200 και να μην δινουμε σεληνο η μαρουλι (χλωρα η ξερα) που περιεχει την Ε ?

----------


## nikosman

το chia ειναι η κινοα?

----------


## voutsigoutsi

Όχι το κία είναι άλλος σπόρος φίλε ιδιαίτερα ωφέλιμος για την πρόληψη και την αντιμετώπιση των κοκκιδίων πλούσιο σε Ω3,6 νομίζω.
Σωστή η παρατήρηση για το σέλινο (το μαρούλι κατ εμέ αντενδείκνυται καθόσον προκαλεί διάρροια)  απλά το συγκεκριμένο σκεύασμα είναι πολύ συμπυκνωμένο ως αναφορά στις ποσότητες των βιταμινών.
Κι εύκολο στην χρήση. Σέλινα,μαρούλια,ραδίκια κλπ δεν τα πολυχρησιμοποιώ να σου πω την αλήθεια...Πολύ πλύσιμο,στέγνωμα all in all πολύ κακό για το τίποτα...
Ωχ έρχεται ο Δημήτρης....

----------


## xXx

Το Οrnisol Sel E 200 το χρησιμοποίησα και εγώ πέρυσι είναι από τα λίγα σκευάσματα που εκτός από τη βιταμίνη Ε έχουνε μέσα και σελήνιο το οποίο είναι απαραίτητο για την απορρόφησή της. 
Εδώ θα δεις και τις περιεκτικότητες διαφόρων προιόντων 
http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...BD%CE%B7%CF%82

----------


## jk21

νικο (nikosman ) το σελινο οπως θα δεις και εδω  http://www.nal.usda.gov/fnic/foodcom...st_nut_edit.pl  αλλα και εδω  http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/%CE%A3%...B9%CE%BD%CE%BF  δεν εχει καποια ιδιαιτερη ποσοτητα βιταμινης ε  (0.27 mg στα 100γρ οταν το σιτελαιο δινει 250 mg στα 100γρ ) .επισης και το μαρουλι ακομα λιγοτερο  http://www.nal.usda.gov/fnic/foodcom...st_nut_edit.pl   .ξερω οτι το εχεις διαβασει καπου αλλου,οπως και γω αλλα ειναι απο τα πολλα που καποιος πεταει και γινονται αποδεκτα χωρις τεκμηριωση .
για την chia που ρωτας οχι δεν ειναι ο ιδιος σπορος .εδω θα τους δεις και τους δυο εμφανισιακα 
http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...B9%CE%BF%CF%8D

και οι δυο ειναι βασικοι για πτεροροια και προετοιμασια αναπαραγωγης για τα αμινοξεα αλλα και τα λιπαρα οξεα  που περιεχουν  ενω εδω  
http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...BD%CF%8E%CE%BD

θα δεις που υπερτερει καπως η κινοα σε αμινοξεα .ομως για την αναπαραγωγη για μενα βασικος σπορος επιπροσθετος στην κια που με βρισκει απολυτα συμφωνος ο νικος στη χρηση της ,ειναι η καμελινα της οποιας το λαδι που εχει ο σπορος της ειναι η δευτερη καλυτερη φυσικη  πηγη βιτ ε  (στα 110 mg  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Camelina_sativa   ) μετα το σιτελαιο   


το ορνισολ ειναι ενα συνθετικο συμπληρωμα βιταμινης ε το οποιο περιεχει και σεληνιο για την καλυτερη απορροφηση της. εχω διαβασει οτι η συμπληρωση του διαιτολογιου με συνθετικο σεληνιο (αν ειναι  ισχυρες  οι δοσοι τους και ελπιζω στο σκευασμα να μην συμβαινει κατι τετοιο ) μπορει να οδηγησει αντι σε γονιμοτητα (που ηπιες δοσεις βοηθουν ) σε στειροτητα .εδω το εχω εξηγησει 
http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...93%CE%97%CE%A3
και υπαρχει και λινκ σχετικο με αυτη την ενσταση.εκει προτεινεται η χρηση σεληνιου σε οργανικη μορφη ,οπως αυτο που ενπεριεχεται στο brazil nuts που ο νικος προτεινει.βεβαια παραλληλη χρηση τους ισως να ειναι απο αχρειαστη εως επικινδυνη (δεν προκειται να κατσω να κανω υπολογισμους να μην κουραζω) αν αναλογιστουμε οτι δυο βραζιλιανικα φυστικα αρκουν να καλυψουν τις φυσιολογικες ημερησιες αναγκες ενηλικα ανθρωπου.


για το breedmax απλα εχω να πω οτι αν οι ετοιμες αυγοτροφες δινουν αυτα που λενε ειναι αχρειαστο γιατι ειναι φτιαγμενο απο ιδιες ουσιες με αυτες και απλα μεσω της επιπλεον πρωτεινης σογιας την οποια διαθετει και καποιες προσθετες συνθετικες βιταμινες (το αναφερει στην παρουσιαση του ) παιζει το ρολο συμπληρωματος.ειδικα αν δινεται αλλο πολυβιταμινουχο τοτε ειναι εντελως πλεονασμος (το ενα ή το αλλο ) .εκτος βεβαια αν οι ετοιμες αυγοτροφες αλλα λενε οτι δινουν και αλλα δινουν..

για το backs microbioticum το εχω αναφερει και σε αλλο ποστ 
http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...BF%CE%BF%CE%BB

αλλα εκει ο νικολας απλα εσπαγε κουπες.....(η μονη μου σαφης και καθετη ενσταση μου σε οσα προτεινει ,μεχρι αποδειξεως της μη υπαρξεως αλκοολ σε τετοιο μεγαλο ποσοστο στο σκευασμα απο την εταιρια ή τον εισαγωγεα.ή αποδοχη απο ολους μας οτι τα πουλια μπορουν ανετα να το ..τζουζουν ποτε ποτε χωρις τοξικα ,οχι απαραιτητα αμεσα,αποτελεσματα.το συκωτι αργα αργα χαλαει...


* νικο τωρα ειδα την αναφορα σου στο αντικοκκιδιακο αποτελεσμα της κια.δεν γνωριζω κατι αν και μπορει να υπαρχει κατι τετοιο.ο σπορος που ειναι γνωστος για κατι τετοιο ειναι το fonio αλλα και σε αυτο μονο μαρτυριες εκτροφεων υπαρχουν σαν διεθνη δημοσιευση

----------


## jk21

μικρη επισημανση : ενω στο μιγμα σπορων που ο νικος προτεινει με χαρα βλεπω οτι δεν υπαρχει ρουπσεν ,στη φωτο του αρχειου υπαρχει και μπολικο.αρα οποιος δεν γνωριζει το σπορο και θελει να ακολουθησει το μιγμα του νικου ή καποιο παρομποιο χωρις ρουπσεν (σωστα κατ εμε ) να φροντισει να αναζητησει μιγμα χωρις το μικρο μαυρο στρογγυλο σπορακι 
rape_seed.jpg

----------


## voutsigoutsi

Κάτι έγινε και έκλεισε το θέμα....Closed thead έτσι λέει τουλάχιστον σε μένα...

Τλπ... συνεχίζω εδώ...

Δημήτρη το mikrobiotikum ΔΕΝ το χρησιμοποιώ.
'Οπως είπα αυτή είναι μια καρτέλα που έφτιαξα σε φίλο για να τον βοηθήσω μιας κι έχει λίγο...ασθενή μνήμη.
Παρόλες τις προτροπές μου για το αντίθετο (ορμόμενος απ το εν λόγω θέμα  το οποίο διάβασα με προσοχή) εκέινος ΘΕΛΕΙ να το χρησιμοποιήσει γιατί  του το χει προτείνει κάποιος καλός εκτροφέας στην Σαλονίκη...
Όσο για το κία όχι μόνο είναι ΑΝΤΙΚΟΚΙΔΙΑΚΟ αλλά οι υπόλοιποι 2 σπόροι  που αναγράφονται σαν τέτοιοι (καμελίνα ,φόνιο) δεν έχουν ούτε το 5% των  αντικοκιδιακών ιδιοτήτων του....

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC118059/ 
εδώ στο σημείο του άρθρου "Alternative Controls Including  Natural-Product Feed Additives" καταγράφει σαν αντικοκκιδιακό τον σπόρο  chia


http://canary.pblogs.gr/20

και φυσικά θαύματα κάνουν ρίγανη,θυμάρι,βασιλικός

http://petbirds.gr/content/101/#comments

----------


## jk21

δεν ξερω γιατι εγινε νικο ,αλλα το ανοιγω ξανα και θα συγχωνευω και το νεο θεμα (την απαντηση σου )

----------


## nikosman

αντι το σκευασμα με την Ε τι μπορω να τους δινω να τρωνε??

----------


## jk21

οκ το βoλεψα και συνεχιζουμε !

λοιπον νικο με χαροποιει ιδιαιτερα η απαντηση σου για το microbioticum.για τον εκτροφεα απο τη θεσσαλονικη που λες θα τα πουμε με πμ.εγω επισης ειχα διαβασει απο ακομα εναν και δεν ξερω αν  ειναι ο ιδιος που το εδινε και δεν ειχε κανενα προβλημα με κοκκιδια ενω εδινε παραλληλα <<προληπτικα >> το φαρμακο τ-κ-κ χωρις καν να ξερει οτι εχει μεσα την ουσια αμπρολιο που ειναι εναντιον των κοκκιδιων φαρμακο κανονικο;δινουμε πραγματα (καμμια φορα πουλαμε κιολας.....) χωρις ναξερουμε τι δινουμε και τι προτεινουμε! παντως για να μαστε και δικαιοι το οινοπνευμα μαλλον τα κοκκιδια πρεπει να τα χτυπα ....χτυπαει βεβαια και αλλα...τα οποια δεν παιρνουμε χαμπαρι οταν εχουμε πουλησει τα πουλακια μας

 για την κια ειδα την ερευνα και πραγματι λεει οτι σε ποσοστο 25% στη διατροφη  μειωνει τις βλαβες που προκαλουν στο γαστρεντερικο των πουλιων τα κοκκιδια λογω της υψηλης περιεκτικοτητας της σε λινολενικο οξυ .ενα ωφελιμο λιπαρο οξυ που σε πολυ πιο υψηλη ποσοτητα το βρισκουμε στο καρθαμελαιο (distelol -safflower oil  - γαιδουραγκαθελαιο ) το οποιο υπαρχει στα καταστηματα βιολογικων σε τιμη απο 3.5 εως 6 ευρω τα 500 ml και ειναι ενα απο τα 3 συστατικα του προιοντος red mask το οποιο λεει (τα συστατικα του μαλλον στηριζουν κατι τετοιο ) οτι βοηθα στο σωστο βαψιμο της μασκας των καρδερινων.απο ερευνα επιστημονικη εχει αποδειχθει οτι το σωστο βαψιμο απαιτει σωστη λειτουργια του συκωτου για τον σωστο μεταβολισμο των καροτενοειδων που στον οργανισμο των πουλιων απο πορτοκαλι γινονται κοκκινα.αλλη ερευνα εχει δειξει οτι ο αποχρωματισμος στη μασκα των θηλυκων καρδερινων στη φυση γινεται λογω αναπτυξης κοκκιδιων κατα την αναπαραγωγη λογω στρεςς  και αυτο συμβαινει λογω προβληματικης λειτουργιας του συκωτιου απο την επιδραση των κοκκιδιων σε αυτο.

* αν μπορεις ξαναδες το συνδεσμο στο blog που δινεις λινκ .δεν ανοιγει

----------


## nikosman

αντι το σκευασμα με την Ε τι μπορω να τους δινω??

----------


## jk21

νικο αν δεν σου απαντησα αμεσα ειναι γιατι δεν ηθελα σε ενα ενδιαφερον ποστ που πηρε την  πρωτοβουλια ο νικος να ανοιξει ,να μονοπωλω εγω περισσοτερο την κουβεντα αλλα να ενθαρρυνω και συμμετοχη αλλων  :wink:    θα σου απαντουσα αν δεν με καλυβανε τα αλλα παιδια.ομως επειδη μεχρι ισως καποιος να απαντησει ισως θεωρησεις οτι δεν θελω να σου απαντησω ακου λοιπον:

ολοι οι λιπαροι σποροι που δινεις στο μιγμα εχουν βιταμινη ε στη συσταση τους.ειναι ενας λογος που στην προετοιμασια τους αυξανουμε.η καμελινα ισως ειναι ο καλύτερος απο αυτους .βρισκεις μονο σε e-shop για πουλια.δυσκολα σε πετσοπ .απο κει και περα αν φτιαξεις φυτρα απο σιταρι ή αγορασεις σιτελαιο  (wheat germ oil )  απο καταστημα βιολικων ειδων (κυμαινεται απο 8 ευρω εως 11 τα 250 ml ) που ειναι η μεγαλυτερη μακραν καλυτερη φυσικη πηγη ,τοτε εχεις κανει την καλυτερη κινηση.το προσθετεις στην αυγοτροφη οπως λεω στο αρθρο της διατροφικης προετοιμασιας που εχω πιο πανω συνδεσμο.αν το συνδιασεις και με προσθηκη brazil nuts που προτεινει και ο νικος σαν φυσικη πηγη οργανικου σεληνιου εισαι οκ. σιτελαιο εχει και η backs αλλα εχει γυρω στα 8 ευρω τα 100ml και δεν ειναι καν βιολογικο.της bogena σχετικο σκευασμα δεν ειναι σκετο φυσικο σιτελαιο αλλα ανεμειγμενο με συνθετικη βιτ ε  .το καρθαμελαιο οπως και το ηλιελαιο (στην μη ραφιναρισμενη μορφη που βρισκεις μονο στα βιολογικα) εχουν κατοπιν την καλυτερη περιεκτικοτητα γυρω στα 40 mg στα 100 γρ ,ενω του σιτελαιου ειναι 250 mg στα 100γρ λαδιου .

----------


## nikosman

οκ εχετε δικιο σε αυτο πρεπει ολοι να συμμετέχουν ......

----------


## voutsigoutsi

Εχεις δίκιο Δημήτρη για το blog που δεν ανοιγει...

http://canary.pblogs.gr/2008/11/355830.html

Το ανεβάζω ξανά

----------


## konstantinos_mikedis

Η συζήτηση σας είναι πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα! Cool!  :Happy:  Βασικά με το καιρό Νίκο, διάφορα σκευάσματα του εμπορίου που είχα προμηθευτεί και τα διατηρούσα σφραγισμένα.....σιγά σιγά τα επέστρεφα πίσω και τα αντάλλαζα στο Pet Shop με σπόρους κ.α. ...e.g. το ασβέστιο της O...x , με τα διάφορα που διάβασα αλλά και με τις όμορφες (μπλα μπλα μπλα) συζητήσεις με διάφορους εκτροφείς συνειδητοποίησα ότι τα πουλάκια το λαμβάνανε απο φυσικούς πόρους ...γιατί να τα βομβαρδίζω με τα Χ σκευάσματα ? Για το Selinio πρέπει να το ψάξω κι άλλο....κ.ο.κ.
Καλή συνέχεια  - σας διαβάζω με ενδιαφέρον !  :Happy:  :Happy:  :Happy:

----------


## voutsigoutsi

Φίλε Κώστα έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο κατ εμέ.
Όπως διάβασες και είδες στον πίνακα μου ούτε εγώ χρησιμοποιώ σκευάσματα εκτός απ το σελήνιο για 8 μέρες και το breedmax στην αναπαραγωγή.Το mikrobiotikum ΔΕΝ το βάζω (ο πίνακας φτιάχτηκε για φίλο που το χρησιμοποιεί).
Όσο για το breedmax είναι κοινή παραδοχή σχεδόν σ όλους τους εκτροφείς -εκτός του **********  οτι είναι ένα συμπλήρωμα που βοηθάει πολύ και μας γλυτώνει απο περαιτέρω κόπο και κόστος....
Φέτος το βάζω για πρώτη χρονιά. Στο τέλος της αναπαραγωγής θ σου πω και την δική μου άποψη για το προϊόν..

----------


## jk21

δεν ξερω αν ο εκτροφεας που αναφερεσαι νικο ειμαι εγω (γιατι και πιο πανω εχω ταχθει κριτικα ,οχι αρνητικα στγο προιον ) αφου εσυ ή καποιος απο τη διαχειρηση εχει βαλει αστερισκους( αν το εκανες εσυ για να μην σηκωσω το γαντι εχασες) ,επειδη ομως για καθε προιον πρεπει να ξερουμε τι δινουμε θα ρωτησω τα εξης:
η κοινη παραδοχη σε ολους τους εκτροφεις σε ποσο διαστημα προλαβε να δημιουργηθει; με ποια κριτηρια; τι διαφορα διατροφικη προσφερει το σκευασμα σε σχεση με καποια που δινει μια κοινη ετοιμη επωνυμης εταιριας αυγοτροφη συνδιασμενη με ενα πολυβιταμινουχο συμπληρωμα που ολοι σχεσον οι οργανωμενοι εκτροφεις δινουνε; αν εσυ δεν δινεις κατι επιπλεον πια ξερεις οτι ολοι αυτοι που εχουν πια διαμορφωσει θετικη αποψη ,εχουν σταματησει τη χρηση των πολυβιταμινουχων και αποδιδεις στο σκλευασμα αυτο τα θετικα αποτρελεσματα; 
τι περισσοτερο μπορει να δωσει ενα σκευασμα που στη συσταση του διαφοροποιειται απο τις αυγοτροφες (που ετσι κι αλλιως λεει οτι συμπληρωνει ,δεν αναπληρωνει ) οταν εχει την ιδια συσταση με αυτες με τη διαφοροποιηση οτι αντι τα προιοντα αρτοποιας να ειναι σε μεγαλη αναλογια ,ειναι η φυτικη πρωτεινη του (αυτο που οι αυγοτροφε γραφουν σαν vegetable protein ) που προερχεται λογω της χρησης σε ικανο ποσοστο πρωτεινης σογιας;νομιζω και οι ετοιμες αυγοτροφες αναφερουν και τα φυτικα λιπαρα που περιεχουν τα λιπαρα οξεα τα οποια το προιον αναφερει οτι εχει ,ενω και εκεινες ειναι εμπλουτισμενες με συνθετικες βιταμινες ,αμινοξεα και μεταλλα οπως λεει και αυτο .συμφωνω να το κανεις χρηση εσυ που εχεις σταματησει τα αλλα πολυβιταμινουχα.στους αλλους τι χρειαζεται; αν τα πολυβιταμινουχα εκεινα και οι ετοιμες αυγοτροφες κανανε και πριν την δουλεια τους (αν κανανε...) πια αναγκη οδηγει στη χρηση του; αναφερει οτι δινει εξτρα φυτικη πρωτεινη η οποια προερχεται (ετσι εχει αναφερθει απο ατομα που το χρησιμοποιουν ,δες το και συ ) απο πρωτεινη σογιας.ετσι κι αλλιως η μοναδικη φυτικη πρωτεινη περα της σογιας ειναι η πρωτεινη ελαιοκραμβης (αλλη αμαρτωλη ιστορια...) .για την πρωτεινη σογιας εγω εχω βρει τετοια δημοσιευματα για τα φυτοοιστρογονα της και για αποτελεσματα ερευνων σε ανθρωπους και ζωα
http://archive.enet.gr/online/online...08,id=46760944

Τα φυτοοιστρογόνα είναι φαινόλες που μιμούνται τα οιστρογόνα που παράγονται στο γυναικείο σώμα. Οι ισοφλαβόνες είναι από τα πιο καλά μελετημένα και ισχυρά φυτοοιστρογόνα και περιέχονται κυρίως στη σόγια. Εχουν ενοχοποιηθεί για υπογονιμότητα τόσο σε ζώα όσο και σε άνδρες και η δράση τους θεωρείται περισσότερο επιβλαβής στις περιόδους που αναπτύσσεται το ανδρικό αναπαραγωγικό σύστημα. Ισοφλαβόνες περιέχονται σε προϊόντα σόγιας, στο αλεύρι σόγιας, στα συμπληρώματα φυτοοιστρογόνων, στο βρεφικό γάλα σόγιας, στον λιναρόσπορο, καθώς και στα φαγητά τύπου fast food *που χρησιμοποιούν πρωτεΐνη σόγιας* σαν φτηνή πρώτη ύλη. 
και μια επιστημονικη δημοσιευση περι του θεματος
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/19919579
οπου αναφερονται οι πιο πανω διαπιστωσεις και προτεινεται μεχρι να προχωρησουν οι ερευνες για οριστικο αποτελεσμα πανω στο θεμα να μην γινεται χορηγησης τετοιων προιοντων σε μωρα (γιατι σε αυτα επηρεαζεται η αναπτυξη του γεννητικου συστηματος σαφως περισσοτερο απο ενα ενηλίκα )

εγω για παρομοιους λογους δεν θα συνεστηνα σε κανεναν ειτε ετοιμες αυγοτροφες (που περιεχουν και εκεινες σογιαλευρο αλλα σε μικροτερη ποσοτητα ) ειτε πολυ περισσοτερο προιοντα με αυξημενη φυτικη πρωτεινη (και η ελαιοκραμβη μια απο τα ιδια εχει ) ουτε σε αρσενικα πουλακια κατα την προετοιμασια ,ουτε πολυ περισσοτερο στους νεοσσους κατα την αναπτυξη.στα θηλυκα πουλια κανει πολυ καλο!οπως και σε ενηλικα για μικρο διαστημα στην πτεροροια λογω των πραγματι υπαρχοντων αμινοξεων (μεθειονινης,λυσινης ) στην σογια.βεβαια εχω προσφατα δωσει εναλλακτικη πηγη την κινοα!

----------


## voutsigoutsi

Δημήτρη δεν αναφερόμουν σε εσένα φυσικά.
Τα ****** δεν τα έβαλα εγώ.
Όσο για το breedmax να επαναλάβω την θέση μου:
Είμαι από αυτούς που θεωρούν τα καλά βιταμινούχα συμπληρώματα είναι βοηθητικά στην περίοδο αναπαραγωγής, ειδικά στην περίοδο που μεγαλώνουν οι νεοσσοί.
Διαφορετική άποψη ενδεχομένως απ την δική σου αλλά δεν την αλλάζω μιας και στη πράξη με έχει βοηθήσει.
Τώρα το breedmax λέω ξανά δεν το έχω χρησιμοποιήσει άλλη χρονιά φέτος το δοκιμάζω ως -και μόνο ως- βοηθητικό συμπλήρωμα πρωτεΐνης και βιταμινών.
Να διευκρινίσω οτι ενώ η δοσολογία λέει 10gr ανα 100gr αυγοτροφής εγώ προσθέτω 6gr.
Από που προέρχεται η πρωτεΐνη ( φυτική,ζωική,σόγια , σογιέλαιο ) δεν με προβληματίζει μιας και δεν είμαι χημικός ούτε θέλω να το φτάσω εκεί. Δεν έχω ούτε τον χρόνο ούτε την θέληση να αναλύσω τόσο πολύ το προϊόν.
Ρώτησα , διάβασα ενημερώθηκα και θωρώ ότι κάνω σωστά που το χρησιμοποιώ .
Επίσης με ενδιαφέρει η χρηστικότητα του  η ευκολία δηλαδή που μου προσφέρει.
Σέβομαι την διαφωνία σου,τα επιχειρήματα σου αλλά δεν είναι δυνατόν να έχουμε όλοι την ίδια άποψη ούτε να πιστεύουμε όλοι στον ίδιο τρόπο διατροφής.... 
Άλλωστε γι αυτό είμαστε και όλοι ....διαφορετικοί

----------


## mgerom

Πολλοί απο τους ΕΚΤΡΟΦΕΙΣ, χρειάζονται ένα συμπλήρωμα που να καλύπτει όλες τις ανάγκες τους.
Η παρασκευή αυγοτροφών, ιδιαιτέρων διατροφών, παροχής βιταμινών στο νερό, προσφορά μετάλλων και ιχνοστοιχείων σε ιδιαίτερες ταίστρες, η καθημερινή καθαριότητα αλλά και η ταυτόχρονη παρακολούθηση της πορείας των πουλιών μιας μεγάλης εκτροφής,είναι ένα πολύ απαιτητικό σε χρόνο και έξοδα, σύνολο.Ετσι , η περίπτωση της ύπαρξης ενός αξιόλογου και αξιόπιστου προϊόντος, εξετάζεται πάντα με μεγάλο ενδιαφέρον απο τους περισσότερους.Τα συμπεράσματά τους είναι εκείνα που καταξιώνουν κάποιο σκεύασμα στα μάτια των πολλών. Φαίνεται οτι το  breedmax είναι μια τέτοια περίπτωση.Αρκεί απο μόνο του, για να δώσει απαντήσεις στις περισσότερες, αν όχι σε όλες τις ανάγκες, μιας τέτοιας εκτροφικής προσπάθειας.
http://breedmax.blogspot.com/2010/04/breedmax.html
http://breedmax.blogspot.com/2010/04/breedmax.html
http://breedmax.blogspot.com/2010/04/breedmax_29.html

----------


## xXx

Μάκη αυτή είναι μία ιστοσελίδα από Κύπρο η οποία φτιάχτηκε για να προωθήσει το συγκεκριμένο προϊόν και τα σχόλια απλά προέρχονται από διαδικτυακούς χρήστες των site και φόρουμ που αυτός φέρει σαν παράδειγμα και που κανείς δεν ξέρει τι ρόλο βαράνε....νομίζω ότι μόνο με δοκιμή κάποιος μπορεί να αποφανθεί και καλό είναι να κρατάμε κάποιες επιφυλάξεις όλοι μας και να μην είμαστε ευκολόπιστοι παρά να κρίνουμε μόνο εκ του αποτελέσματος, όχι μόνο για αυτό αλλά γενικότερα για κάθε προϊόν!

----------


## voutsigoutsi

Βασίλη αυτό που λες είναι ευνόητο. Και ως τέτοιο πρέπει να παραλείπεται. Δεν είμαστε χαζοί να πιστεύουμε ότι μας λένε για να προωθήσουν ένα προϊόν. 
Απ την άλλη όμως και συγνώμη αν κάνω τον συνήγορο του Μάκη τώρα, αλλά είπε πολύ καθαρά την άποψη του. 
Όπως κι εγώ.

"Φαίνεται να πληρεί όλες τις προϋποθέσεις, το δοκιμάζω και από τα αποτελέσματα του θα κριθεί για τον καθένα εκτροφέα η χρησιμότητα του"



............Διορθώνω το μήνυμα που έγραψα πριν λίγο για να το πω διαφορετικά:
Αν κάποιος που δοκιμάζει κάτι που του φαίνεται ενδιαφέρον ,χωρίς να έχει πρότερη εμπειρία, θεωρείται ευκολόπιστος
αυτός που επιφυλάσσεται και απέχει από το να τεστάρει κάτι που επίσης του φαίνεται χρήσιμο δεν θεωρείται καχύποπτος?
Είναι κάποιο απ τα 2 παραπάνω χαρακτηριστικά καλύτερο του άλλου?
Και ποιος το κρίνει αυτό αν όχι ....ο ίδιος?

----------


## jk21

θα ηθελα να διευκρινισω οτι η αποψη μου για το προιον δεν ειναι ουτε αρνητικη ουτε θετικη γιατι απλα δεν το εχω χρησιμοποιησει και δεν μπορω να εχω γνωμη.η κριτικη μου ειναι για τα συστατικα του ,τα οποια εν πολλοις ειναι παρομοια σε ολα τα ετοιμα σκευασματα αφου ξεκαθαρα στην αυτοπαρουσιαση του σκευασματος αναφερεται οτι προκειται για συνδιασμο ενος αμυλουχου σκευασματος με ενισχυμενη συσταση πρωτεινης (κυριως φυτικης αλλα νομιζω εχει και αυγο ) στο οποιο εχουν προστεθει συνθετικα συμπληρωματα.για εναν λοιπον που μεχρι τωρα παρειχε μια ετοιμη αυγοτροφη και πολυβιταμινη ( βιταμινες , αμινοξεα , μεταλλα  κλπ   )        στο νερο ή στην αυγοτροφη με απορροφηση τους απο ρασκ ,ειναι καλλιστα μια καλη λυση για δοκιμη (οπως ειπε και ο κ μακης ) που ισως τα αποτελεσματα να του αλλαζαν οτι τωρα χρησιμοποιουσε.βεβαια μεχρι περυσι ακουγαμε για επισης τρομερα αποτελεσματα εκεινων των σκευασματων και αν κατι τετοιο συνεβαινε δεν μπορω να καταλαβω πως ξαφνικα επεσε συνθημα για νεο σκευασμα που κανει θαυματα.εγω ποτε δεν ειπα οτι στην περιοδο αναπτυξης των νεοσσων δεν χρειαζονται συμπληρωματα νικο ,αλλα αν και δεν σου αρεσουν οι χημειες ,πιστευω οτι δεν πρεπει να τους δινουμε και οτιδηποτε.νομιζω και συ και πολλοι αλλοι εκτροφεις συνηθιζετε τη χρηση ρασκ ,ισως καποιοι και του κουσκους για τον ιδιο λογο για απορροφηση των διαλυμενων σε νερο συμπληρωματων.Ειναι πολυ πιο δυσκολη η διαλυση σε νερο και η απορροφηση πχ της γυρης που εχει εγνωσμενη υψηλη φυτικη πρωτεινη ή και η προσθεση μαγιας μπυρας που επισης ειναι τεραστια φυσικη πηγη πρωτεινης; δεν νομιζω να απαιτουν ιδιατερο χρονο σε σχεση με την προτεινομενη χρηση του προιοντος αν εχεις διαβασει τις οδηγιες στο blog του.μιλαω για μετρημενες για την αξια τους διατροφικες πηγες γιατι ειναι φυσικες και οχι συνθετικες οπου αν δεν υπαρχει ελεγχος απο καποια οργανα αλλα γραφουν οι ταμπελες και αλλα μπορει να εχει σε περιεκτικοτητα το καθε σκευασμα (και οχι μονο το συζητουμενο ) 
λες ρωτησες και θεωρεις καλο να το χρησιμποποιησεις .σεβαστο .αλλο ομως η δοκιμη που οποιος θελει να το ψαχνει ειναι θεμιτο και αλλο το << είναι κοινή παραδοχή σχεδόν σ όλους τους εκτροφείς -εκτός του **********  οτι είναι ένα συμπλήρωμα που βοηθάει πολύ και μας γλυτώνει απο περαιτέρω κόπο και κόστος....   >> για ενα προιον που προσφατα ηρθε στην ελλαδα.προφανως θα ηταν η ιδια κοινη θετικη παραδοχη και για το ταδε παλιοτερα ή το αλλο ταδε ακομη πιο παλια που ομως τον επομενο χρονο ψαχνανε για αλλο.οι χημειες δεν σου αρεσουν.πια ηταν τα πειστικα επιχειρηματα για την εγκυροτητα αυτου ή αλλου σκευασματος αν οχι η συσταση του που σου παρατεθηκαν; μηπως παρομοιας εγκυροτητας με αυτης για το αλκοολουχο αποτοξινωτικο του συκωτιου;


νικο ολα αυτα (το λεω κυριως για τα μελη γιατι μαζι μιλαμε και ξερεις που το παω ) δεν ειναι μομφη για σενα.ειναι για ολους αυτους που βγαζουν φιρμανια για το ταδε και δινα προιον ειτε απο ιδιοτελεια ,ειτε απο διαθεση να συμπλευσουν με την μοδα .εχουν καθε δικαιωμα να το κανουν αλλα να το στηριζουν.απο κει και περα σε αυτα που λες περι τεσταρισματος στο τελος του τελευταιου σου ποστ ,οπως το ιδιο εννοει και ο κ Μακης ειναι σωστα .εγω δεν προτεινω σε κανεναν να μην χρησιμοποιησει το προιον ,οφειλω ομως και για αυτο αλλα και για ολα τα αλλα που γινεται καποια στιγμη κουβεντα να αναφερω τα συστατικα τους και το τι ισχυει επιστημονικα και μη για αυτα.αν δεν το ξερεις εγω εχω κανει χρηση συνθετικων σκευασματων.εσυ ποτε με το καλο θα κανεις τεστ στη χρηση κινοα και σιτελαιου αφου δεν πρεπει να ειμαστε καχυποπτοι και να δοκιμαζουμε;  η κινοα θελει 2 λεπτα βρασιμο 3-4 αναμονη για να ρουφηξει το νερο και 1 λεπτο για να αναμιχθει με ετοιμη αυγοτροφη (εδω δεν σε κουραζω ,το αυγοψωμο αστο για το μελλον) .Βρισκεις υπερβολικο το χρονο για να δωσεις κατι τοσο ανωτερο στα πουλακια σου; ή αμφισβητεις την κινοα γιατι δεν την εχουν προτεινει ακομα επιτυχημενοι εκτροφεις; 

......αν δεν μου ηταν γνωστη η αισθηση του χιουμορ που εχεις ,θα απαντουσα πιο λιτα ,ισως και καθολου

----------


## mgerom

Οταν μιλάω για ΕΚΤΡΟΦΕΙΣ δεν εννοώ εμάς.Τους μικροεκτροφείς των μερικών δεκάδων πουλιών.
Οσοι έχουμε λίγα πουλιά, έχουμε την ευχέρεια, αν θέλουμε,να μην ασχολούμαστε με σκευάσματα. 
Ο τρόπος που διατρέφουμε τα πουλιά μας απέχει πολύ απο τον κατ' ανάγκη προγραμματισμένο και όσο γίνεται πιο
εύκολο απο απόψεως χρόνου και κόστους, που χρησιμοποιούν αυτοί. Στούς κύκλους λοιπόν αυτών των εκτροφέων 
υπάρχει η άποψη, οτι πρόκειται για μια πολύ σοβαρή και απ' όλες τις απόψεις, αξιόπιστη λύση, για να μην χρησιμοποιούνται, αυγοτροφές,αυγά,ιδιαίτερης ποιότητος λιπαροί σπόροι,βιταμίνες στο νερό και όλα τα άλλα που χρειάζονται σε περιόδους αναπαραγωγής(και όχι μόνον).Τα λινκς Βασίλη ΔΕΝ τα έβαλα για να 
διαφημίσω το προϊόν(ποσώς με ενδιαφέρει).Τα έβαλα, για να μπορούν όλοι να διαβάσουν και την ...απέναντι πλευρά. Για τι πράγμα γίνεται η κουβέντα.
Φαντάζομαι οτι όλοι όσοι θα τα διαβάσουν είναι σε θέση να ΞΕΡΟΥΝ ΤΙ ΔΙΑΒΑΖΟΥΝ. Η πληροφορία νομίζω έχει αξία, όχι η γνώμη μου.Αυτήν την εκθέτω πάντα σαν
προσωπική αντίληψη και φαντάζομαι υπάρχουν πολλοί που ΔΕΝ τους ενδιαφέρει καθόλου και πιθανόν πολύ καλά κάνουν.Η πλύση εγκεφάλου απο όποια πλευρά κι' αν προέρχεται δεν ωφελεί, συσκοτίζει.Οπως ξέρεις, ο καθένας μπορεί να διαβάζει τα πάντα απο όλους, αλλά στο τέλος πρέπει να αποφασίσει μόνος.Τελικά θα κάνει αυτό που πιστεύει σωστό, ακόμη κι' αν αισθάνεται την ανάγκη να ζητάει συγγνώμη που προσπαθεί να υπερασπιστεί μια "αιρετική" γνώμη.

----------

